
Back of a napkin - jmduke
http://www.backofanapkin.co.nz/
======
pedalpete
I had no idea what I was going to get at the end, or why I was answering the
questions.

"Answering five questions will help sort out some basics that are crucial to
your future success."

Should probably read "and get a boilerplate legal agreement outlining..."

------
spicyj
Annoying how the site creates history entries when scrolling -- would be nice
if it used replaceState instead.

------
hayksaakian
Pet peeve: crippling my back button

There's got to be a better way

~~~
lemonberry
Maybe they fixed it, but it works fine on Chrome and Safari for me.

~~~
NathanthePie
It's still broken for me.

------
iamshs
Will the agreement be legally tenable? Also, it is NZ centric, can we adjust
country settings?

~~~
sitharus
In NZ, yes.

Given how different contract and company law varies between countries, I doubt
it's portable. Someone could adapt the idea though.

~~~
sachajudd
This is my project, and you're correct. It's governed by NZ law. You'd need to
get lawyers in other countries to check for you to be sure it would work
there.

------
__pThrow
Very interesting concept, but I was sort of hoping it was a Fermi Problem
estimator.

------
coldtea
Even if it's not 100% legally binding, you wouldn't imagine how useful having
something like this is. I am having exactly those kind of disputes in some
personal project where it was 100% obvious what holds. People lie or
misinterpret their place in a team.

Get something like this signed and then get a proper contract too before
anyone decides to piss on the others work.

------
manuelflara
Slick, although I found it a bit simplistic. Funny how these things work, just
a few days ago I uploaded a mockup for a similar idea (but with lots more
options). It doesn't "work" but you can see all the steps in it if you want:
[http://cofounderagreement.com](http://cofounderagreement.com)

~~~
sachajudd
It's definitely simplistic. It's designed to deal with collaborators coming
together to work on a project where some IP may be created, but there's no
company yet. Works best for groups like app developers, and it's no
replacement for a proper shareholders agreement like your tool contemplates,
but for a quick agreement so you can get started without confusion, it works
pretty well.

~~~
manuelflara
That makes sense.

------
bruth
Also related is the ShipIt Journal developed by Seth Godin:
[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/freeprize/2012/05/the-shipit-
jo...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/freeprize/2012/05/the-shipit-journal-now-
in-free-pdf-format.html)

------
danielharan
Off-topic, but: Why "back" of a napkin? What's wrong with the front and did we
run out of envelopes?

~~~
GhotiFish
back of the napkin is a saying, you're at the bar having a drink with your
friends, you've used the front of the napkin you wipe food off your mouth,
then someone mentions some interesting problem and you turn your napkin over
and scribble on it to explore the details.

A synonym for informal, "off the cuff", or "in the moment".

~~~
toufka
I think you missed the parent's critique. The saying is not 'back of the
napkin', it's 'back of the envelope', or 'on a napkin'. No one uses an old
wadded up napkin that had a drink on it - but plenty of ideas have come from,
'get me that napkin over there, I've got an idea' (a clean napkin...).

~~~
danielharan
Exactly.

Front/back of an envelope makes sense, but not so much on a napkin.

------
softbuilder
Is "revenue" clear enough of a term for defining a split?

------
contextual
Similar and incredibly handy. Free too:
[https://openforbusinessplans.herokuapp.com/](https://openforbusinessplans.herokuapp.com/)

